# Massey 1085 tractor questions



## opcruzer (May 7, 2016)

I am borrowing this tractor while mine is in the shop to run my jd 336 baler with a hoelscher accumulator and have a couple questions. First is this tractor closed center or open center hydraulics? And does it have float so I can run the accumulator like its supposed to be run? If I gently slid the level for the hyd foward it will stay sometimes but will kick off when the arm throws 2 bales to the table so I am not thinking it has true float? Most of the time the hydraulics just grown when I hold the level forward.


----------



## dvcochran (Oct 1, 2017)

If you can hear the tractor loading it is likely closed center. If a float valve is a little sticky they may stay shuttled until a sharp(er) pressure rise.

Several Massey's do have an open center valve though. Our 360 does.


----------

